# Star Wars: We Joined the Rebellion for This?! OOC



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm looking for a max of 4 players for a Rebellion Era SWd20 Revised game. I know the Saga rules have just come out but I need a couple of weeks to get it and then go over it enough to be comfortable trying it out...so if you'd rather try those out, I'd suggest waiting a few weeks as I'll get a Saga game going when I'm ready to. 

So for this...the idea is fairly simple. The Death Star was destroyed about a month prior, and the Rebellion is desperately searching for a new base with the Empire cracking down on all planets with any hint of Rebel activity. But the victory has sparked a hope in the galaxy, and many Imperials have defected. Independent Rebel cells on planets throughout the galaxy, though mostly in the Outer and Mid Rim, have started to join with the main Rebel Alliance group to coordinate the galaxy wide war.

One such uprising occurred on the famous homeworld of Luke Skywalker, Tatooine. Though the uprising was put down by Imperial forces, Rogue Squadron was able to minimize civilian casualties before they were forced to escape the planet. Since then, the Empire has clamped down hard on Tatooine, knowing how easily the planet could fire up against them again. Luke Skywalker's growing fame is definitely not helping their situation.

In all of the chaos currently engulfing the galaxy, Alliance High Command has recieved word that one of their major informants on Tatooine is either in danger of being discovered...or has been. The informant is, apparently, an Imperial officer, but little else is actually known. But due to his importance, Alliance High Command has decided to send a small group to the planet to find this individual and get him off alive.


As was mentioned at the top of the post...looking for 4 characters to fit the Alliance team to get the informant. If we have more than four interested, will approve the mains based on concepts(so you don't have to work out stats if the character isn't picked), any others will be put down as alternates.

Character Creation Rules:
-Stats can be generated with either 32 Point Buy or I'll roll 4d6/drop lowest. Your choice.
-PCs will start at 6th level.
-Vitality will be rolled by me.
-Credits are standard for the level(as per the table in Heroes Guidebook.)
-All Revised books are fair game, as are most of the older books. If you go for anything non-core, please do me a favour and list the source.
-If I missed anything...feel free to yell at me.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 3, 2007)

Another star wars game! Great! I would love to join if that's ok. 
One question: Can we choose any class? Are there restrictions?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 3, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Another star wars game! Great! I would love to join if that's ok.
> One question: Can we choose any class? Are there restrictions?



 Only the usual restrictions for the Era...i.e. no starting Jedi. Force Sensitive feat is okay, but don't want every character to go for that if it comes up.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 3, 2007)

I'll toss my hat it. I have the old book, but have never played so forgive any miscues.

And if you'll have me, I'll go ahead and have you roll stats for me.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 3, 2007)

Lol, this game seems to happen during the exact same time as the other star wars game that recently started recruiting.  I'd love to play but I think I'm already in too many games.  Any more and I'll run out of colors for speech, not to mention that their personalities are already melding together.


----------



## Mitchifer (Jun 3, 2007)

I haven't played in a pbp game in a long while, but I'd be interested in joining this one.

One question though: how often do you expect posts?  Unfortunately, I will not be able to post everyday.

Thanks,

Mitchifer


----------



## possum (Jun 4, 2007)

And regarding the Force-sensitive feat.  With Sarriss from Jedi Knight currently on planet, you might not last long.

***

Count me in.  I'll try to think of a character relatively soon.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 4, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> I'll toss my hat it. I have the old book, but have never played so forgive any miscues.
> 
> And if you'll have me, I'll go ahead and have you roll stats for me.




Just to make sure...by 'old book' you mean the Revised version, yes? Saga's still a bit new so I can't bring myself to call the Revised rules old just yet. 

Looks like a four or so are already interested, and we might nail a few more, but since stats can be important for character designs...here's some rolls for you to run through a concept: 10, 11, 12, 9, 15, 18.



			
				Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Lol, this game seems to happen during the exact same time as the other star wars game that recently started recruiting. I'd love to play but I think I'm already in too many games. Any more and I'll run out of colors for speech, not to mention that their personalities are already melding together.




Hehe...well, I would have started this a bit earlier but when I made a post asking people what they wanted me to run, D&D got the most interest...so I got that game off the ground and moving first. Now that its on its feet and moving, I figured now would be a good time to get this one started. 

Besides, Star Wars is where my gaming origins lie, so I couldn't let get back into PbP games without a little Star Wars again. 



			
				Mitchifer said:
			
		

> I haven't played in a pbp game in a long while, but I'd be interested in joining this one.
> 
> One question though: how often do you expect posts? Unfortunately, I will not be able to post everyday.
> 
> ...




Have to say that I'd prefer daily posts if possible. With only four players being the aim, getting stuck waiting on one person is a bit harder to gloss over.  Not only that, but PbP games that don't have regular posting can kind of die off a little too much and I want to make sure this one lives.



			
				possum said:
			
		

> And regarding the Force-sensitive feat. With Sarriss from Jedi Knight currently on planet, you might not last long.
> 
> ***
> 
> Count me in. I'll try to think of a character relatively soon.




Pfft. Its a big planet...besides, Sariss was a pushover.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 4, 2007)

I actually had allot of trouble with Sariss, I died so many times before I could get the lightsaber.  The next time I played dark side and it was allot easier since I didn't have to fight her.  Speaking of Jedi Knight, did anyone else think that the kissing animation at the end of Jedi knight 2 looked really dumb?  Come to think of it, I don't think I've seen any game where characters didn't look stupid in a kissing animation.  Of course it's fine with the sims since they're supposed to look silly.


Man... now I want to play in this game even more... Well I guess it'd be ok I made a character that wasn't so much like my usual ones.  Maybe I should make another doctor with anger issues.  Hm, that other game is still recruiting so if I only get into one of these I'll still be in a Star Wars game set between IV and V, and I do like playing good guys more...  Ok!  I'll think something up for this one!  Probably a doctor.


----------



## Mitchifer (Jun 4, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Have to say that I'd prefer daily posts if possible. With only four players being the aim, getting stuck waiting on one person is a bit harder to gloss over.  Not only that, but PbP games that don't have regular posting can kind of die off a little too much and I want to make sure this one lives.




Better count me out then.  When I have to work, it's for 3-day streches at a time, and I don't think I can access enworld.org at work.

Thanks anyway though.


----------



## Elephant (Jun 4, 2007)

This sounds interesting.  I'll start thinking about possible characters.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2007)

Strangely enough...I've got a PC from a previous game that would fit well with this. I just need to boost him from 5th to 6th level.

Can't you list starting credits, though, as I don't have the Heroes Guide. 

*Cydarius Rath*, human male Fringer 2/Soldier 4
[sblock=Background & Appearance]
Cydarius was born on Nar Shadaa, his parents refugees from one of the many skirmishes that has battered the galaxy over the last several decades. Growing up in such an environment, it was inevitable that the young boy would begin to learn a wide variety of skills just to survive, and survive he did. By his mid-teen years, he had begun working for various criminal elements on the moon, mostly involved in petty thefts or racketeering. 

By his twenty first year, Cydarius was in far over his head. Seeking to escape the moon and the enemies that he had made, the young man signed on to a smuggler’s ship as a space hand and hired gun. For several years he traveled the galaxy as part of the crew of the _Star Raven_, until a deal went south, and Captain Bol Sisk, leaving Cydarius behind on the world of Sullust. Cyd still harbors some angry feelings about being abandoned. Finding himself with no friends and little money, he had no choice but to seek work. His array of various skills and knowledge of combat eventually led him into contact with the Rebel Alliance, who saw his value as a combat specialist. 

Cydarius stands about 1.8 meters in height, with an athletic, tone physique. Well-built, but not overly muscular, Cydarius is quick and graceful, possessing great agility and reflexes. He has a rugged, hard-lived life look to him, increased by the perpetual “five o’clock shadow” on his face. His eyes are the cold grey of stone, and he wears his black hair cropped close in typical military fashion. He generally dresses in a combat jumpsuit of black and grey coloration, and is never without a blaster of some sort.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 4, 2007)

Could I chose a Droid character? ^^


----------



## drothgery (Jun 4, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a max of 4 players for a Rebellion Era SWd20 Revised game. I know the Saga rules have just come out but I need a couple of weeks to get it and then go over it enough to be comfortable trying it out...so if you'd rather try those out, I'd suggest waiting a few weeks as I'll get a Saga game going when I'm ready to.




Well, I'm waiting for a Saga game (which means I'm waiting for Amazon to ship my copy of the rulebook), and that's unfortunate given the setup for this one. Istara Kandorian (Waric's fiancee from the ill-fated starfighter squadron game a few years back; noble and deep cover rebellion operative) seems like she'd drop in just about perfectly...


----------



## Fenris (Jun 4, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Just to make sure...by 'old book' you mean the Revised version, yes? Saga's still a bit new so I can't bring myself to call the Revised rules old just yet.
> 
> Looks like a four or so are already interested, and we might nail a few more, but since stats can be important for character designs...here's some rolls for you to run through a concept: 10, 11, 12, 9, 15, 18.






Yeap, I meant the revised rules, old or not   

I think I'll go for a human soldier. An alliance grunt sent to provide some firepower for the extraction team.

Oh Ankh, is there a prefered format for characters you'd like us to follow?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 4, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Strangely enough...I've got a PC from a previous game that would fit well with this. I just need to boost him from 5th to 6th level.
> 
> Can't you list starting credits, though, as I don't have the Heroes Guide.
> 
> ...




Oh man, I was sitting here reading this for like five minutes before I finally figured out why it seemed so familiar! 

It's too bad I lost my character from that game.   I'm having a hell of a time thinking up a background.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 4, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Strangely enough...I've got a PC from a previous game that would fit well with this. I just need to boost him from 5th to 6th level.
> 
> Can't you list starting credits, though, as I don't have the Heroes Guide.
> 
> ...




I'm liking it. 

As for credits for a 6th level character...10,000cr.



			
				Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Could I chose a Droid character? ^^




My first instinct is that a droid is probably not the best character for this kind of group. However, it would depend on the type of driod more than anything.



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> Well, I'm waiting for a Saga game (which means I'm waiting for Amazon to ship my copy of the rulebook), and that's unfortunate given the setup for this one. Istara Kandorian (Waric's fiancee from the ill-fated starfighter squadron game a few years back; noble and deep cover rebellion operative) seems like she'd drop in just about perfectly...




I don't have the Saga rules yet, either...though even if I did and had time to look over them, I think I'd start with a Revised game first since I'm getting back into the PbP thing after a couple years away(sorry about that, by the way. Cursed real life). And that does really seem like a good concept for this kind of thing.

If it means anything, once I DO have the Saga rules and feel ready to run a game, I can't say just yet what the premise will be. It may very well be a Rebellion Era game. Found that its this classic stuff that's really what's drawn me back in more than anything else.



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> Oh Ankh, is there a prefered format for characters you'd like us to follow?




Had a sheet of sorts modified for Star Wars years ago but its gotten lost it seems and its not a huge thing. So, no, no format or anything. Just needs to be readable and if there's any info on it I need that isn't listed I'll mention so. 



			
				Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I'm having a hell of a time thinking up a background.




If it helps, I have to say I like the doctor idea. You don't see that too terribly much in Star Wars games...but from what I've seen, the times I've run games with doctor types, they're usually some of the most interested characters in the group.


And on a seperate note...part of me is considering expanding this to more than just 4 PCs...but, at this point, just considering it. Will end up with a final decision on that when we've got a few more solid concepts down.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 4, 2007)

I actually meant I'm having trouble coming up with a background for my doctor.  I'm having another one of my mind blanks where I can't think of a single creative idea, good or bad.  It really sucks.  Maybe I need to stare at some wookiepedia pages or something.


----------



## Mitchifer (Jun 4, 2007)

Good news!  Apparently I can acess enworld at work, which is odd because I can't normally access gaming sites.

If there is still room tomorrow, I'll put together a character while I'm on alert.  

Thanks,

Mitchifer


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 5, 2007)

This game looks so cool-unfortunately, I just picked up the Saga Book and my mind (one tracked as it is) is too focused on grocking those rules to get very interested in making a Revised Character.  When you do your Saga game, let me know!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2007)

*Cydarius Rath - Work in Progress*

[sblock=Background & Appearance]
Cydarius was born on Nar Shadaa, his parents refugees from one of the many skirmishes that has battered the galaxy over the last several decades. Growing up in such an environment, it was inevitable that the young boy would begin to learn a wide variety of skills just to survive, and survive he did. By his mid-teen years, he had begun working for various criminal elements on the moon, mostly involved in petty thefts or racketeering. 

By his twenty first year, Cydarius was in far over his head. Seeking to escape the moon and the enemies that he had made, the young man signed on to a smuggler’s ship as a space hand and hired gun. For several years he traveled the galaxy as part of the crew of the _Star Raven_, until a deal went south. Captain Bol Sisk fled the scene in the ship, leaving Cydarius behind on the world of Sullust. Cyd still harbors some angry feelings about being abandoned. Finding himself with no friends and little money, he had no choice but to seek work. His array of various skills and knowledge of combat eventually led him into contact with the Rebel Alliance, who saw his value as a combat specialist.

Rath’s expertise lies mainly in the areas of stealth and skirmish tactics, he also has some training in computer systems, demolitions, piloting and repair.  

Cydarius stands about 1.8 meters in height, with an athletic, tone physique. Well-built, but not overly muscular, Cydarius is quick and graceful, possessing great agility and reflexes. He has a rugged, hard-lived life look to him, increased by the perpetual “five o’clock shadow” on his face. His eyes are the cold grey of stone, and he wears his black hair cropped close in typical military fashion. He generally dresses in a combat jumpsuit of black and grey coloration, and is never without a blaster of some sort.  
[/sblock]


[sblock=Character Sheet]
Human male, Fringer 2/Soldier 4

32-point buy:
Str	14 +2	(6 points)
Dex	17 +3	(10 points + 1 level increase)
Con	14 +2	(6 points)
Int	14 +2	(6 points)
Wis	10 +0	(2 points)
Cha	10 +0	(2 points)

Vitality:   	
Wounds: 	14
Defense: 	20	(10 base + 6 class + 3 dex + 1 dodge feat)
DR (Armor):	3 (Combat Jumpsuit)/0 (Shadowsuit)
Reputation:	+1
Initiative:	+7

BAB:		+5
Attack:
T-6 Heavy Blaster Pistol +8, +9 within 10m (3d8+4/19-20, 3d8+5/19-20 within 10m)
ELG-3A Blaster Pistol +8, +9 within 10m (3d6/20, 3d6+1/20 within 10m)
LD-1 Target Blaster Rifle +8, +9 within 10m (3d6+3/19-20, 3d6+4/19-20 within 10m)
LaserHone Duelist Vibrorapier +7 (2d6+3/20)

SAVES
Fort	+8	(+ 6 base + 2 con)
Ref	+6	(+ 3 base + 3 dex)
Wil	+1	(+ 1 base + 0 wis)

Skills
Climb				+5	(3 ranks, +2 str)
Computer Use			+12	(8 ranks, +2 int, + 2 feat)	
Demolitions			+7	(5 ranks, +2 int)
Gamble				+2	(2 ranks, +0 wis)
Hide				+8	(5 ranks, +3 dex)
Intimidate			+6	(6 ranks, +0 cha)
Jump				+4	(2 ranks, +2 str)
Knowledge: Streetwise		+4	(2 ranks, +4 int)
Listen				+5	(5 ranks, +0 wis)
Move Silently			+9	(6 ranks, +3 dex) 
Pilot				+9	(6 ranks, +3 dex)
Repair				+8	(4 ranks, +2 int, +2 feat)
Search				+5	(3 ranks, +2 int)
Spot				+5	(5 ranks, +0 wis)
Survival				+4	(4 ranks, +0 wis)
Swim				+4	(2 ranks, +2 str)
Treat Injury			+5	(5 ranks, +0 wis)

Feats:
1st level – Dodge 
Human Bonus – Point Blank Shot
Fringer Bonus – Gearhead
Soldier Bonus – Improved Initiative
3rd level – Precise Shot
Soldier Bonus – Mobility 
Soldier Bonus – Shot on the Run
6th level – Heroic Surge

Class Features:
Primitive Weapon Group Proficiency, Simple Weapon Group Proficiency, Blaster Pistol Weapon Group, Blaster Rifle Weapon Group, Heavy Weapons Weapon Group, Vibro Weapon Weapons Group, Armor Proficiency (light), Bonus Feat (Gearhead), Bonus Class Skill (Move Silently), Barter, Bonus Feat (Improved Initiative), Bonus Feat (Mobility), Bonus Feat (Shot on the Run)


ARMOR
Combat Jumpsuit (1500cr, 8kg)
---(DR 3, Max Dex +4, AC -3)
AKT Shadowsuit (600cr, 3kg)
---(DR 0, Max Dex +6, AC -1, +10 equip bonus to Hide and Move Silently)

AKT Shadowsuit only worn/carried when mission requires stealth.

WEAPONS
BlasTech T-6 "Thunderer" - Mastercraft +1 (1800cr, 2kg)
---(Dmg 3d8+4, Crit 19-20, Range 8m, Fort DC NA, Multifire)
SoroSuub ELG-3A "Diplomat's Blaster" (500cr, 0.5kg)
---(Dmg 3d6, Crit 20, Range 10m, Fort DC 17, Multifire)
Merr-Sonn LD-1 Target Blaster Rifle (1100cr, 4kg)
---(Dmg 3d6+3, Crit 19-20, Range 40m, Fort DC 15)
LaserHone Duelist Vibrorapier (500cr, 1.4kg)
---(Dmg2d6+2, Crit 20, silent)

OTHER EQUIPMENT
Utility Kit (515cr, 4.0kg)
[sblock=Utility Kit Contents]
Four-day supply of ration packs
Medpac
Grappling spike launcher
Tool kit
Spare power pack (x3)
Spare energy cell
Glow rod
[/sblock]
All Temperature Cloak
Aquata Breather
Comlink
Alliwon Electronics Vennoc-x Chronometer
Mos Espa Coolth Backpack (+4 fort bonus on saves to resist great heat)
SurvivalGear Water JugFilter

Weight Carried: 23.8 kg
Credits: 2485
[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 5, 2007)

Arg, damn it, can I just have amnesia?!    I still can't think of a background.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Arg, damn it, can I just have amnesia?!    I still can't think of a background.




You could be a "mob docter" from Nar Shadda, and have a passing acquaintance with Cydarius. Maybe he brought you into the Alliance.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 5, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> You could be a "mob docter" from Nar Shadda, and have a passing acquaintance with Cydarius. Maybe he brought you into the Alliance.




See, that's so simple, but great, why the heck couldn't I think of someting like that?  Well at least I have a cool name for him.

Issachar, Yayz!  So he's a mob doctor from Nar Shadda, and he joined the Alliance because of Cyd...  Got anything else?


----------



## Fenris (Jun 5, 2007)

I think I may bow out of this. I had come up with my character not having looked at the thread, but seeing the characters coming up, mine was very similar to Rhun's, but my twist was going to be maxed out Treat Injury and take the surgery feat. 

Well I don't want to tread on DL's toes there either. I'll give it a day to see if some other concept come up that tickles my fancy.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> I think I may bow out of this. I had come up with my character not having looked at the thread, but seeing the characters coming up, mine was very similar to Rhun's, but my twist was going to be maxed out Treat Injury and take the surgery feat.





Didn't mean to steal your thunder, Fenris. But Cydarius was just laying around waiting to be played.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 5, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Didn't mean to steal your thunder, Fenris. But Cydarius was just laying around waiting to be played.





No worries Rhun. My first thought was a fringer soldier. We're just on the same frequency


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 5, 2007)

I'd be interested in this.  I'm thinking every A-team needs a Face, right?  Given the nature of the mission, someone with social and infiltration skills and a background in intelligence.  Maybe someone with connections to the Bothan Spynet?  Maybe even a Master Spy?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 5, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in this.  I'm thinking every A-team needs a Face, right?  Given the nature of the mission, someone with social and infiltration skills and a background in intelligence.  Maybe someone with connections to the Bothan Spynet?  Maybe even a Master Spy?



 Master Spy is a great class, I've seen it used a lot since the Heroes Guide came out. One thing, though, is that I don't plan to use Sympathies from the book(no matter how fun they are, at this point, I'd rather not) so it kind of plays against one of the class features.

The more I'm thinking about it the more I'm swaying to probably caving to making this a 6 player group. Once we get some more solid concepts down I'll make a decision on that.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 5, 2007)

Could you roll some scores for me Ankh?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 5, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Could you roll some scores for me Ankh?



 Sure.

17, 14, 10, 10, 14, 12


----------



## possum (Jun 6, 2007)

[sblock] 

Varren Slen
Male Duros Scoundrel 6

VP/WP: ?/12
Def: 17

Fort: +3
Ref: +8
Will: +2

Str: 14 +2
Dex: 16 +3
Con: 12 +1
Int: 14 +2
Wis: 10 0
Cha: 12 +1

B.A.B: +4

Feats

Spacer
Skill Emphasis (bluff)
Low Profile
Starship Operations (Space Transports)
Starship Dodge
Alertness

Skills

Astrogate +13, Bluff +9, Computer Use +11, Demolitions +9, Disable Device +10, Escape Artist +8, Gather Information +7, Hide +10, Pilot +14, Spot +6, Knowledge (Rebellion) +8, Speak Huttese, Read/Write Huttese.

SQ

Illicit Barter
Lucky (2/day)
Precise Attack +1

Equipment

Flight suit
glow rod
security kit
macrobinoculars
comlink
blaster pistol

Credits left: 7690

Background

If you'll listen to what he says, Varren was born fighting for the Republic.  In a way, it's not that far from the truth.  Born to Republic Navy officer Narrown 3 P.E (that's 21 BBY OOU) aboard a Corellian gunship while his mother's second-in command ran the battle.  After the Empire was formed and all non-human sentients in the navy were beginning to be kicked out, Narrown took her family and crew away from the now bigoted Empire.  The stolen gunship proved vital to several missions in her resistance cell and eventually found its way to the Alliance after the Corellian Treaty was signed around two years ago.

As for Varren, this lifestyle molded him into the freedom fighter that he is today.  Working mainly as a pilot smuggling weapons and stolen tibanna gas canisters, Varren had little impact on the rebellion as a whole.[/sblock]

Now, as a question.  What do we do ship-wise?  I really want my character to own his own space transport, but that's obviously out of his price range.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 6, 2007)

Blarg, I'm still blanking on background, but thanks for the scores


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 6, 2007)

possum said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> 
> Varren Slen
> Male Duros Scoundrel 6
> ...



 Stats look good...but you probably do want to change a few things based on what I'm about to type.

The idea right now is that there isn't a ship for the team. They'll be dropped off/taken to the planet by the Alliance. If they manage to acquire a ship later, I won't stop it, but not going to be starting with one. Because of that the Starship feats probably won't do you much good for the immediate future.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 6, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Didn't mean to steal your thunder, Fenris. But Cydarius was just laying around waiting to be played.




I'm putting together a nice little scout that I think will fit the party well actually.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 6, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Master Spy is a great class, I've seen it used a lot since the Heroes Guide came out. One thing, though, is that I don't plan to use Sympathies from the book(no matter how fun they are, at this point, I'd rather not) so it kind of plays against one of the class features.



 No problem.  I'm building him out as a Scoundrel with a level or two of Soldier to toughen him up a bit.  I'm thinking male Anomid and former employee of the Hutt Syndicate - though, of course, he's "reformed".  I'm thinking he was chosen for this mission because of his familiarity with the Hutts, though I don't expect he has any personal experience with Jabba.  And so much the better - no doubt if they were found out, Jabba would sell them to the Empire in a heartbeat.

Nevertheless, he should fit right in in Mos Eisley.  More details later.


----------



## Elephant (Jun 6, 2007)

My character concept:

Major Edmund Karr of the Alliance military.  Special ops training.  Descended from Old Money on Arkania, he joined the Rebellion as a matter of principle - the Empire's governance is not something any honorable man can condone.

I'll stat him up as Noble/Soldier sent on this mission because Alliance Command felt that his skills would be needed.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2007)

Bump. Any new concepts?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 7, 2007)

Okay...would like to have everyone's concepts by tomorrow night. I'll finalize the group from there and we'll get the stats finished as necessary then get this moving.

So if you haven't at least posted a basic background(those that are here are good, don't have to expand too much at this point), please do so by tomorrow.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 8, 2007)

Issachar Hayze is a doctor from Nar Shadda, he knew Cydarius, and was recruited by him into the rebel alliance.

Sorry, that's all the background I have for now.  I do have most of the character sheet worked out though.  I'll post it shortly.

Edit:  Here it is.

Issachar Hayze
Species: Human
Class: Tech Specialist 6
Height: 1.75 m
Weight: 71.5 kg

VP: 
Wound: 12
Defense: 16 (Class +4, Dex +2)

Str: 10
Dex: 14 (+2)
Con: 12 (+1)
Int: 14 (+2)
Wis: 18 (+4)
Cha: 10

Speed 10
Reputation +1
BaB: +4
Initiative: +6 (Dex +2, Misc +4)

Fort +3 (Base +2, Con +1)
Ref: +5 (Base +3, Dex +2)
Will: +7 (Base +3, Wis +4)

Skills:
Computer Use +11 (9 ranks, Int +2)
Craft (medpac) +7 (5 ranks, Int +2)
Disable Device +11 (9 ranks, Int +2)
Knowledge (biology) +11 (9 ranks, Int +2)
Knowledge (alien species) +10 (6 ranks, Int +2, misc +2)
Repair +11 (9 ranks, Int +2)
Search +11 (9 ranks, Int +2)
Treat Injury +16 (9 ranks, Wis +4, misc +3)

Feats:
Dodge
Improved Initiative
Point Blank Shot
Surgery

Class Features:
Skill Focus: Treat Injury
Expert: Knowledge (alien species)
Instant Mastery: Craft (medpacs)
Research
Medical Specialist +1


----------



## Fenris2 (Jun 8, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Okay...would like to have everyone's concepts by tomorrow night. I'll finalize the group from there and we'll get the stats finished as necessary then get this moving.
> 
> So if you haven't at least posted a basic background(those that are here are good, don't have to expand too much at this point), please do so by tomorrow.





Oh happy days!   A SW game.  But everyting by tonight eh?  Well, thats what I get for having my Inet go down for a week...  Grumble, grumble... cable company... grumble...

Okay... A few concepts then.  If there is one you like better feel free to choose,  I am happy with either of them.

1) J0n Way1 a 'battle' droid thoeretically sent along as (disposable) muscle and tech experience on this mission.   He has a penchant for archiac talk, 'standing tall', shooting a big gun and... sometimes freeing fellow droids from their bondage (by removing restraining bolts) when he gets the chance.  Such as his cell leader's astromech droid for example.  The one who promptly chased said cell leader around the hanger bay with its stun attachment - much to his crew's amusement.  So you decided why he was actually sent.  Lol.

J0n joined up with the rebelion to fight the evildoors.  And, becuase they treat droids (sort of) better then 'that thar empire anyway ya look at it pilgrim'.

J0n secretly harbors the desire to lead a resurgent droid empire, but he may not have the finesse to actually put it together, especially given he gets side tracked rather easily.  Despite his gruff and base pesonality, he is actually a sensitive soul.  He is also pretty danged sharp technically with computers and repairing things.

Note: I have not even looked at droid PC rules since the original west end edition, so I will have to do some reading, but given 6th level to work with, its all (probably) good.

2) Nelis a Defel who tried to invent a new scrubber system for life support.  It turned into a fiasco that caused the deaths of several Defel.  And, caused him him to rethink his life direction, preferably far off planet, and even farther away from his angry creditors and relatives of the deceased.

After drifting around for a while, Nelis found his species natural abilities well suited to the life of a 'techno ninja' for hire in the galaxy at large.  And surprisingly, he enjoyed it as well, although only if the cause was just.  

He tried working for the empire, and even some underworld figures, but it just felt wrong in the end, despite the pay.  He just felt he had to make up for his past responsibilities, and causing pain to innocents was not the way to do it.  So he signed on to the rebellion.  Now he is certainly poorer, sometimes hungrier, but also much, much more satisfied with his life's direction.  

Nelis likes a challange, and taking down the empire a peg or two is about as big a challenge as one could hope for.  And, this time he intends to get it right.  If he has a flaw its imbibing just a wee bit too much from tme to time.  Wether he drinks to have fun or to forget is open to speculation.

Note: he intends to take force sensitive, and then (probably) gain jedi knight class levels...


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow, there are two Fenrises?


----------



## Fenris2 (Jun 8, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Wow, there are two Fenrises?




Or is that Fenri?  Can you even have two Fenri given they are supposed to be unique?  Hmmm...


----------



## Fenris (Jun 9, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> Or is that Fenri?  Can you even have two Fenri given they are supposed to be unique?  Hmmm...





Well, you could be my clone


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 9, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Well, you could be my clone




Zombie clone.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 9, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Zombie clone.





Zombie Clone Wars


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 9, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Zombie Clone Wars




Attack of the Clones is a horrible movie title.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 9, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Attack of the Clones is a horrible movie title.



 But Revenge of the Attack on the Return of the Zombie Clone Jedi Strikes Back....

THAT will be the title of the next game I run.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 9, 2007)

Okay guys...the inevitable has happened and I've caved and decided to go with 6 instead of just 4. Of the 6 we'll be running with, currently only have hard stats for 3 so will need to stat out the other three asap(and I'll get vitality rolls out for everyone once everything else is done).

So here's the 6 I'll be going with for this one. Anything without full stats or if you need to clean anything up, please do so quickly. I'll get a character thread up soon and can start putting the characters over there.

Rhun: Cydarius Rath

Possum: Varren Slen

Fenris: Scout

Brother Allard: Spy

Elephant: Major Edmund Karr

Dire Lemming: Issachar Hayze

Hopefully we can get the last three statted out soon and get this thing going.

I've got stormies to throw at you guys.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 9, 2007)

Eh, Issachar wouldn't mind if they didn't get into combat, he's not so good at that.  Then again, he wouldn't have much to do if no one ever got hurt.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 9, 2007)

Ok, here is a draft of Kel to start with. I need to finish off feats and equipment. Suggestions? Is armor so important that I should take a proficiency? Feat suggestions?

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Kel Dvarik
Duros male, Scout 6

Str	8 -1	
Dex	20 +5	
Con	14 +2	(+ 1 level increase)
Int	14 +2	
Wis	11 +0	
Cha	 9 -1	

Vitality:   6d8+12	
Wounds: 	14
Defense: 	19	(10 base + 4 class + 5 dex )
DR (Armor):	
Reputation:	+1
Initiative:	+5

BAB:		+4
Attack:

SAVES
Fort	+5	(+ 3 base + 2 con)
Ref	+8	(+ 3 base + 5 dex)
Will	+3	(+ 3 base + 0 wis)

Skills 72
Climb				+4	(5 ranks, -1 str)
Computer Use			+4	(2 ranks, +2 int,)	
Hide				+13	(8 ranks, +5 dex)
Jump				+1	(2 ranks, -1 str)
Knowledge: Wilderness Lore		+6	(4 ranks, +2 int)
Listen				+9	(9 ranks, +0 wis)
Move Silently			+13	(8 ranks, +5 dex) 
Pilot				+7	(2 ranks, +5 dex)
Repair				+4	(2 ranks, +2 int)
Search				+11	(9 ranks, +2 int)
Spot				+9	(9 ranks, +0 wis)
Survival			+9	(9 ranks, +0 wis)
Swim				+2	(3 ranks, -1 str)


Feats:
Track
3


Class Features:
Simple Weapon Group Proficiency, Blaster Pistol Weapon Group, Blaster Rifle Weapon Group, Trailblazing, Heart +1, Uncanny Dodge, Evasion, Skill Mastery (Spot), Extreme Effort

 [/sblock]


----------



## Elephant (Jun 9, 2007)

Fenris, since armor only applies to wound damage, I generally think it's not worth the trouble (especially with your high DEX)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Eh, Issachar wouldn't mind if they didn't get into combat, he's not so good at that.  Then again, he wouldn't have much to do if no one ever got hurt.





You just keep Cyd healthy, and he'll cover Issacher in combat!

-


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2007)

Elephant said:
			
		

> Fenris, since armor only applies to wound damage, I generally think it's not worth the trouble (especially with your high DEX)





Still, though, a couple points knocked off damage applied to wounds could just allow a PC to survive a shot he wouldn't normally.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 9, 2007)

Honestly, armour is really a matter of taste when it comes to Star Wars.

Its rarely used by non-military organizations, and even then, beyond the Empire, its never very extensive. You get the few oddballs here and there, but especially with how the Revised rules work, I've always found the benefits of a high Dex outweigh armour.

But that's just me.


----------



## Elephant (Jun 9, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Still, though, a couple points knocked off damage applied to wounds could just allow a PC to survive a shot he wouldn't normally.




True.  Having looked over the armor section again, I see that there are some circumstances where armor might be helpful.

For most characters, a combat jumpsuit's only downside is the armor check penalty.  My rule of thumb is that armor isn't worth it if it slows you down or reduces your Defense.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 9, 2007)

But...but...but... Boba Fett!


----------



## Elephant (Jun 9, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork:  Is a blaster cannon OK as equipment?  Also, would you allow a bipod attachment for a heavy repeating blaster that reduces the penalties for using it while prone?  (normally, using a heavy repeating blaster without a tripod or other mount puts an extra -2 penalty on attack rolls)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 9, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> But...but...but... Boba Fett!




If everyone was as armoured as him, he wouldn't be nearly as amazing. 



			
				Elephant said:
			
		

> Ankh-Morpork: Is a blaster cannon OK as equipment? Also, would you allow a bipod attachment for a heavy repeating blaster that reduces the penalties for using it while prone? (normally, using a heavy repeating blaster without a tripod or other mount puts an extra -2 penalty on attack rolls)




Bipod/tripod mounts for a weapon like that are fine.

Though the thing is...carrying a weapon like that, or especially a blaster cannon(which is a huge weapon), is going to be both hard to lug around and pretty much impossible to conceal. Not saying you can't have one, but the group is being dropped off with no base or anything like that. Everything you guys have you carry. And the Imperials aren't exactly big fans of civilians walking around with heavy weaponry.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 9, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Bipod/tripod mounts for a weapon like that are fine.
> 
> Though the thing is...carrying a weapon like that, or especially a blaster cannon(which is a huge weapon), is going to be both hard to lug around and pretty much impossible to conceal. Not saying you can't have one, but the group is being dropped off with no base or anything like that. Everything you guys have you carry. And the Imperials aren't exactly big fans of civilians walking around with heavy weaponry.




Three cheers for heavy blaster pistols!


----------



## Elephant (Jun 9, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> If everyone was as armoured as him, he wouldn't be nearly as amazing.
> 
> Bipod/tripod mounts for a weapon like that are fine.
> 
> Though the thing is...carrying a weapon like that, or especially a blaster cannon(which is a huge weapon), is going to be both hard to lug around and pretty much impossible to conceal. Not saying you can't have one, but the group is being dropped off with no base or anything like that. Everything you guys have you carry. And the Imperials aren't exactly big fans of civilians walking around with heavy weaponry.




Aww, man, it's the "I'm not officially banning it, but you still can't have it" speech 

What about a light repeater? Is there a way that would be viable (maybe some sort of permit), or would carrying it off the space transport still be holding a giant "STORMTROOPERS SHOOT ME!" sign?

Actually, that makes me think of something else.  I need pre-mission intel.
* Is our team known as "Rebel Terrorists", or can we blend in and not get arrested by every stormtrooper who crosses our path?
* What kind of op is this?  Pure recon?  Rescue?  Investigative?
* How much do we expect to tangle with the Imperial authorities?  Should we go in trying to escape notice, or should we plan on stiff resistance and heavy combat?
* How are we supposed to get off the planet at the conclusion of the mission?  Do we need to book passage with a smuggler?  Steal an imperial shuttle?  Rendesvous with an Alliance ship for evac?  That will affect our planning quite a bit, I think.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 9, 2007)

Elephant said:
			
		

> Aww, man, it's the "I'm not officially banning it, but you still can't have it" speech




Not at all. Just pointing out that this is military grade heavy weaponry that isn't exactly easy to get a hold of. Any local government wouldn't exactly be too friendly with random people just coming off a ship with a huge blaster cannon(note that they are quite large weapons).[/QUOTE]



> What about a light repeater? Is there a way that would be viable (maybe some sort of permit), or would carrying it off the space transport still be holding a giant "STORMTROOPERS SHOOT ME!" sign?
> 
> Actually, that makes me think of something else.  I need pre-mission intel.
> * Is our team known as "Rebel Terrorists", or can we blend in and not get arrested by every stormtrooper who crosses our path?
> ...




Here's as specific on the pre-mission stuff I'll give you until we get moving...mainly due to the fact that there is very little intel to give in the first place.

-The team isn't known. You'll be dropped off on the planet by a Rebel sympathizer but not someone that, as far as the Rebellion knows, is known by the Empire itself.
-The mission is a mix of rescue and investigation. The overall goal is to get the supposed informant off the planet...but so little actual information is known about him that you'll have to do some investigating and information gathering.
-Well, you guys are going in to get an Imperial officer out...so you'll definitely be running into Imperial authorities.
-Getting off the planet is going to be up to you. The fact that there's so little known about this informant pretty much limits any forward planning in that respect, especially.

Thing is, post-Yavin, the Empire has clamped down hard on the worlds it has under its control, especially in the Outer Rim. Where there was a light force, relatively, seen in the movies on the planet, its well known that the Empire has strengthened its troop base on planets like Tatooine, especially with its connection to the Death Star events.

This is one reason I'm NOT saying "no" to heavy weaponry. You very well might need it. BUT, the Imperials aren't going to let people just run around with large weapons that can't be concealed. A light repeating blaster is, as the core book states, heavily restricted beyond military use. Documents could be held for its use, but with the Empire as it is, actual documentation can mean nothing at all.

Of the heavier type weapons, the light repeating blaster is probably the most likely to be concealed, but that doesn't mean it still might not attract any attention. This isn't me saying anything specific will happen in game related to any of these weapons...just due warnings based on the state of the galaxy.


----------



## Elephant (Jun 9, 2007)

Major Edmund Karr
Human male, Noble 4/Soldier 2

Str 10 +0
Dex 15 +2 (+ 1 level increase)
Con 14 +2
Int 14 +2
Wis 14 +2
Cha 14 +2

Vitality: 4d6+2d10+12
Wounds: 14
Defense: 18 (10 base + 4 class + 2 dex +2 Def. Martial Arts)
DR (Armor): 2
Reputation: +3
Initiative: +2

BAB: +5
Attacks:
	+7 (3d8, blaster carbine 20m)
	+3/+3 (3d8 each, blaster carbine, MF)
	+7 (3d8, heavy blaster 8m)
	+3/+3 (3d8 each, heavy blaster, MF)
	+7 (3d6, blaster 10m)
	+3/+3 (3d6 each, blaster, multifire mode)
	+7 (4d6+1, frag grenade)
	+7 (DC 15 contact/DC 12 blast radius, Stun grenade)
	+5 (1d4+2, karate chop)
	+5 (1d4, knife)
	+7 (1d4, knife, thrown 2m)

SAVES
Fort +6 (+ 1 Noble +3 Soldier + 2 Con)
Ref +4  (+ 2 Noble +0 Soldier + 2 Dex)
Will +6 (+ 4 Noble +0 Soldier + 2 Wis)

Skills 72
Computer Use +4 (2 ranks, +2 Int)
Demolitions +3 (1 rank, +1 Int)
Diplomacy +7 (5 ranks, +2 Cha)
Disable Device +3 (1 rank CC, +2 Int)
Handle Animal +3 (1 rank CC, +2 Cha)
Hide +8 (4 ranks CC, +2 dex, Stealthy)
Intimidate +7 (5 ranks, +2 Cha)
Knowledge: Tactics +3 (1 rank, +2 Int)
Knowledge: World Lore +3 (1 rank, +2 Int)
Listen +8 (4 ranks CC, +2 wis, Alertness)
Move Silently +8 (4 ranks CC, +2 dex, Stealthy)
Repair +3 (1 ranks, +2 int)
Sense Motive +7 (5 ranks, +2 Cha)
Spot +8 (4 ranks CC, +2 wis, Alertness)
Treat Injury +11 (9 ranks, +2 Wis)
Tumble +7 (5 ranks, +2 Dex)

Feats:
Alertness
Stealthy
Point Blank Shot (Soldier bonus)
Martial Arts
Defensive Martial Arts

Class Features:
Armor Proficiency (light)
Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster pistols, blaster rifles, simple weapons, vibro weapons, heavy weapons)
Bonus Class Skill (Tumble)
Favor +2
Inspire Confidence
Resource Access
Coordinate +1

Equipment:

Combat gloves
Blaster Carbine
Heavy Blaster Pistol
Blaster Pistol
Knives (4)
Frag Grenades (2)
Stun Grenades (4)

Blast Helmet & Vest

electrobinoculars
field kit
comlink
credit chip
ascension gun (2)
power packs (8)

energy cells (5)
liquid cable dispensers (2)
medikit	(4)
medpack	(2)

650 credits


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 10, 2007)

Elephant said:
			
		

> If a blaster carbine, blaster rifle, or sporting blaster rifle is viable, I'd like to add one of those to my equipment list.  Ditto for a Vibroblade.  Will those be something we can get away with, or would their illegal status cause undue attention?




Pretty much all of those listed could be concealed without too much trouble. The only very large weapon on that list would be the sporting rifle, but that could be argued away very easily as for...well, hunting.

But I don't think you should be so worried about the more 'normal' weapons. But things like Blaster Cannons and Heavy and Ligh Repeating Rifles are pretty much only found in the hands of military organizations or similar groups. On a planet like Tatooine, the Empire isn't going to be friendly to anyone that isn't in their employ carrying something with the firepower those things have. But beyond that, it IS still a haven for the scum of the galaxy so rifles, carbines, heavy pistols, etc aren't going to be as restrcited or payed any attention to as long as the person isn't flaunting it openly.


----------



## possum (Jun 10, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> But...but...but... Boba Fett!




But how many _real_ Mandalorians are there in this time period?  Spar?  Shyssa?  Are there any others that really wave the Mando banner?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 10, 2007)

possum said:
			
		

> But how many _real_ Mandalorians are there in this time period?  Spar?  Shyssa?  Are there any others that really wave the Mando banner?




What?  No I was just saying that because every thread about Original Star Wars has to mention Boba Fett at least once.   But on that subject anyone know whatever happened to the ARC Troopers?  Or for that matter any of the other varient troopers that were around during the Clone War but are gone by now.


----------



## possum (Jun 10, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> What?  No I was just saying that because every thread about Original Star Wars has to mention Boba Fett at least once.   But on that subject anyone know whatever happened to the ARC Troopers?  Or for that matter any of the other varient troopers that were around during the Clone War but are gone by now.




I could tell, but it'll be a Sacrifice spoiler...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 10, 2007)

possum said:
			
		

> I could tell, but it'll be a Sacrifice spoiler...




I don't read the books anyway, they all sound horribly depressing.  But I guess some people do.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 10, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> What?  No I was just saying that because every thread about Original Star Wars has to mention Boba Fett at least once.   But on that subject anyone know whatever happened to the ARC Troopers?  Or for that matter any of the other varient troopers that were around during the Clone War but are gone by now.



 A few lived...most didn't.

That's the basic explanation.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 10, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> A few lived...most didn't.
> 
> That's the basic explanation.




What about the jumppacks!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 10, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> What about the jumppacks!



 There's a very very easy solution to jumppacks that I'll warn all of you ahead of time just in case you ever, for some reason, get a hold of them.

"AIM UP!"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 10, 2007)

Hm, I don't see how that's any more a weakness than being stuck to the ground.  At least it gives your enemies an extra dimention to worry about.  

Has anyone ever commented on deflecting blaster fire with mirrors?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 10, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hm, I don't see how that's any more a weakness than being stuck to the ground.  At least it gives your enemies an extra dimention to worry about.
> 
> Has anyone ever commented on deflecting blaster fire with mirrors?



 Everyone that's tried it has, for some reason, been killed by a blaster bolt.


----------



## Elephant (Jun 10, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hm, I don't see how that's any more a weakness than being stuck to the ground.  At least it gives your enemies an extra dimention to worry about.
> 
> Has anyone ever commented on deflecting blaster fire with mirrors?




That would work swimmingly against lasers.

Blasters aren't quite *lasers* though, are they?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2007)

Elephant said:
			
		

> That would work swimmingly against lasers.
> 
> Blasters aren't quite *lasers* though, are they?




No they aren't...although, I'm also willing to bet that if you had a powerful enough laser in a hand weapon, a mirror wouldn't stop it either since the heat would burn right through it.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 10, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Everyone that's tried it has, for some reason, been killed by a blaster bolt.




Tried which?  And what about my other question?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 10, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Tried which?  And what about my other question?



 Tried holding a mirror against a blaster shot. 

There isn't any real definiation of what blaster bolts technically are, but they aren't really lasers. To a point, they are lasers as we know them, but they have an added energy substance that makes them what they are(usually its Tibanna Gas mined from places like Bespin). All a mirror would do is shatter under the bolt, or, if it was constructed of a strong enough material, eat the shot like a durasteel wall.

And the other wasn't really a question...but either way, you're right, jetpacks do add another dimension...and a little speed. But that's it. Take some good aim and Mr. I-Want-To-Be-A-Mando-Soldier doesn't get to fly anymore. 

And on another note...will give this about 2 or so more days to get the characters finished. Maybe more depending, but I'd like to get us moving asap.


----------



## Elephant (Jun 10, 2007)

I've updated my stats post with a blaster carbine.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 10, 2007)

How's Issachar?


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 12, 2007)

The character's basically done, I just need to work him into a board-friendly format.  I'm hoping to have time to do that today.  If not, then definitely tomorrow.


----------



## possum (Jun 12, 2007)

Just checking in to say "I'm still here."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 12, 2007)

Sorry for my silence the last couple of days...ended up busier than I'd expected.

Going to have a closer look at the stats we've got up right now and try to pick out any mistakes I catch. Will also go ahead and roll VP for everyone that's up. If all goes well, this'll be moving before the end of the week.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 12, 2007)

Still need to do equipment, but otherwise done (I think):

Kell Rethan
anomid male scoundrel 5 / soldier 1

Str 8 	-1 	base 10 (cost 2) - 2 race
Dex 14	+2	base 13 (cost 5) + 1 level
Con 13	+1	base 13 (cost 5)
Int 16	+3	base 14 (cost 6) + 2 race
Wis 12	+1	base 12 (cost 4)
Cha 18	+4	base 16 (cost 10) + 2 race

Wounds	13
Vitality ?
Defense	17 (10 base +5 class + 2 dex)
Init 	+6 (+2 Dex + 4 feat)

Fortitude 4 (3 base + 1 con)
Reflex 6 (4 base + 2 dex)
Will 2 (1 base + 1 wis)

Attack Bonus +4
Melee Attack +3 (4 BAB - 1 str)
Ranged Attack +6 (4 BAB + 2 dex)

Melee: stun baton +3 (Stun DC 18)
Ranged: heavy blaster pistol +6 (3d8, 8m)

1	scoundrel 1	cosmopolitan (diplomacy)	
2	scoundrel 2
3	scoundrel 3	low profile
4	soldier 1	
5	scoundrel 4	
6 	scoundrel 5	quickdraw, bonus: improved initiative


Skills:
 * appraise +6 (3 ranks + 3 int)
 * bluff +16 (9 ranks + 4 cha + 3 class)
 * craft (electronic devices) +11 (6 ranks + 3 int + 2 race)
 * computer use +12 (9 ranks + 3 int)
 * diplomacy +17 (9 ranks + 4 cha + 2 bluff + 2 race)
 * disable device +11 (8 ranks + 3 int)
 * gather information +13 (9 ranks + 4 cha)
 * knowledge (streetwise) +5 (2 ranks + 3 int)
 * knowledge (engineering) +4 (1 ranks + 3 int)
 * knowledge (starships) +5 (2 ranks + 3 int)
 * knowledge (aliens) +9 (2 ranks + 3 int + 4 race)
 * knowledge (underworld) +5 (2 ranks + 3 int)
 * knowledge (technology) +4 (1 ranks + 3 int)
 * repair +11 (8 ranks + 3 int) [+2 race for items of a technical nature]
 * search +11 (8 ranks + 3 int)
 * sense motive +5 (4 ranks + 1 wis)
 * spot +9 (8 ranks + 1 wis)

Class Abilities:
 * proficient in light armor 
 * proficient with simple, primitive, vibro and heavy weapons, blaster pistols and rifles
 * illicit barter: +5 on diplomacy checks when buying or selling illicit or illegal goods
 * lucky: 1/day re-roll any d20.
 * precise attack +1: every round, the scoundrel may add this bonus to one dexterity-based attack or damage roll
 * skill emphasis: bluff

Racial Abilities:
 * -2 str, +2 int, +2 cha
 * +2 on craft and repair checks while dealing with items of a technical nature
 * wealthy: roll an extra die of the same type when determining starting wealth
 * +4 on knowledge (aliens)
 * +2 on diplomacy

Equipment:
 * heavy blaster pistol
 * stun baton


----------



## Elephant (Jun 13, 2007)

Ankh:  Please note that I statted Edmund up with the assumption that his first level was in Soldier, so he has all the Soldier starting feats and fewer skill points than he would have had if he'd started as Noble.

I didn't even realize that you can only choose one feat from the "starting package" until I re-read the multiclassing section.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 14, 2007)

Okay...going over the characters. But before that, wanted to make a quick note on one feat in particular. To make things simpler, will houserule Dodge as just a flat +1 to Def rather than having to pick a target.

Cydarius Rath(Rhun):
-VP: 46
-Looks good


Varren Slen(possum):
-VP: 30
-Stats are good. Only comment for you is what I mentioned before...starships may get involved at some point, but its not terribly likely early on. So if you want to change any feats, its fine. If not..I'll see what I can do to maybe make them a bit more useful. 


Issachar Hayze(Dire Lemming):
-VP: 24
-Stats are good.


Kel Dvarik(Fenris):
-VP: 45
-Still need to pick the rest of your Feats


Major Edmund Karr(Elephant):
-VP: 30
-Everything looks good.


Kell Rethan(Brother Allard):
-VP: 36
-Stats are good. Nice choice of species. 

Okay...sooo, didn't catch anything really off. Just need Fenris' character's feats finished up and we'll be good to go.

Please go ahead and post the finished characters in the newly created character thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3585063#post3585063


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 14, 2007)

Uh oh, we have two Kels.  This is like the game Cyd is from where we had two Cyds.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Uh oh, we have two Kels.  This is like the game Cyd is from where we had two Cyds.




Funny how people often end up with the same names! 



Hey Ankh, Cydarius still has some cash to spend...is there anything that would come in useful in this adventure that I should pick up?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 14, 2007)

That reminds me, I haven't gotten any equipment yet.  God I hate this part.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 14, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Uh oh, we have two Kels.  This is like the game Cyd is from where we had two Cyds.



Oops.  Easily fixed.  

Step 1) locate random star wars name generators.

Step 2) push button

Step 3) push button a few dozen more times

Step 4) Jate Nelrak

Works for me.



> Nice choice of species.



I like the ones with the masks.  Plo Koon is six kinds of awesome.


----------



## possum (Jun 14, 2007)

Actually, Plo Koon is a Kel Dor, not an anomid.  *puts away knowledge cap*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 14, 2007)

possum said:
			
		

> Actually, Plo Koon is a Kel Dor, not an anomid.  *puts away knowledge cap*



 But he does have a mask.

And he is, in fact, six kinds of awesome. Not to mention the Anomid have a very similar mask, sans the eye-goggles.

As for gear...Rhun, it looks like you've grabbed the important things at this point. There might be others, but I've always found gear is rather trivial in Star Wars more so than other games. Besides, if you find anything you need having credits on hand can usually solve that.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 14, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> But he does have a mask.
> 
> And he is, in fact, six kinds of awesome. Not to mention the Anomid have a very similar mask, sans the eye-goggles.
> 
> As for gear...Rhun, it looks like you've grabbed the important things at this point. There might be others, but I've always found gear is rather trivial in Star Wars more so than other games. Besides, if you find anything you need having credits on hand can usually solve that.




I have my feats , and am putting together my equipment list quickly. With them above in mind, I will post shortly.

Edit: Ok done
[sblock=Character Sheet]
Kel Dvarik
Duros male, Scout 6

Str	8 -1	
Dex	20 +5	
Con	14 +2	(+ 1 level increase)
Int	14 +2	
Wis	11 +0	
Cha	 9 -1	

Vitality:         45	
Wounds: 	14
Defense: 	19	(10 base + 4 class + 5 dex )
DR (Armor):	0
Reputation:	+1
Initiative:	+5

BAB:		+4
Attack: Heavy Blaster Pistol  3d8+2/20 10m range
+10
+8/+8
+6/+6/+6

SAVES
Fort	+5	(+ 3 base + 2 con)
Ref	+8	(+ 3 base + 5 dex)
Will	+3	(+ 3 base + 0 wis)

Skills 72
Climb				+4	(5 ranks, -1 str)
Computer Use			+4	(2 ranks, +2 int,)	
Hide				+13	(8 ranks, +5 dex)
Jump				+1	(2 ranks, -1 str)
Knowledge: Wilderness Lore		+6	(4 ranks, +2 int)
Listen				+9	(9 ranks, +0 wis)
Move Silently			+13	(8 ranks, +5 dex) 
Pilot				+7	(2 ranks, +5 dex)
Repair				+4	(2 ranks, +2 int)
Search				+11	(9 ranks, +2 int)
Spot				+9	(9 ranks, +0 wis)
Survival			+9	(9 ranks, +0 wis)
Swim				+2	(3 ranks, -1 str)


Feats:
Track
Point Blank Shot
Rapid Shot
Multishot


Class Features:
Simple Weapon Group Proficiency, Blaster Pistol Weapon Group, Blaster Rifle Weapon Group, Trailblazing, Heart +1, Uncanny Dodge, Evasion, Skill Mastery (Spot), Extreme Effort

Equipment 
Mastercraft HeavyBlaster Pistol  1500
Knife 25
Electrobinoculars 1000
Field Kit 1000
2 Spare Energy Packs 20
6000 cr

Kel is an active and curious Duros. He was never quite content to sit at home and found himself mosr at ease in the wilder places of the universe. His curiosity drove him to find and explore new places. He joined the Rebellion early on, his sense of freedom was threatened  by the Empires controlling ways. He has helped scout out new world for the Rebellion, searching for secure locations for bases.

 [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 14, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> But he does have a mask.
> 
> And he is, in fact, six kinds of awesome. Not to mention the Anomid have a very similar mask, sans the eye-goggles.



Exactly.  I could never actually bring myself to play a Kel Dor - I am not that awesome.

But some other dude with a mask?  Now, that's alright.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 15, 2007)

Feats look good, Fenris. 

At this point, once Dire Lemming's got his equipment worked out and posts over in the character thread I'll get us moving.

Oh, and Bro. Allard...Kel Dor are awesome, yes, but I wouldn't put yourself below their level. Some of my favourite characters, including my first SWd20 character, were Kel Dor.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 15, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Feats look good, Fenris.
> 
> At this point, once Dire Lemming's got his equipment worked out and posts over in the character thread I'll get us moving.
> 
> Oh, and Bro. Allard...Kel Dor are awesome, yes, but I wouldn't put yourself below their level. Some of my favourite characters, including my first SWd20 character, were Kel Dor.




Ugh, I hate choosing equipment.  How much money do I get?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 15, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Ugh, I hate choosing equipment.  How much money do I get?



 10,000cr to start with.

There isn't any need to spend ALL of it, of course.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> There isn't any need to spend ALL of it, of course.





Exactly. You can give some of it to your good friend Cyd.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 16, 2007)

By the way, all I have is the Core Rulebook so is there anything you'd suggest from something else?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> By the way, all I have is the Core Rulebook so is there anything you'd suggest from something else?




One of these could be useful for a doctor:

BioTech RFX/K Medisensor (1100cr, 0.5jg)
Provides +4 equipment bonus to Treat Injury checks


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 17, 2007)

Okay guys, going to go ahead and get the IC thread started today. Will post a link to it here when its up.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 18, 2007)

Aaaaand here we go.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3592198#post3592198


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 20, 2007)

Must watch!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 22, 2007)

Apologies for the silence, guys...had to duck out of town for a couple days without any notice.

All is well now.


----------



## Elephant (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry for the silence, guys.  I was (foolishly) relying on email notifications to alert me when the main thread was posted.

Also, are there any conventions I should keep in mind as I post?  When I have a GM question (like in my first post to the IC thread), should I spoilerize it or otherwise mark it somehow?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 22, 2007)

Elephant said:
			
		

> Sorry for the silence, guys.  I was (foolishly) relying on email notifications to alert me when the main thread was posted.
> 
> Also, are there any conventions I should keep in mind as I post?  When I have a GM question (like in my first post to the IC thread), should I spoilerize it or otherwise mark it somehow?



 Its all good. 

Really, when it comes to posting conventions, it differs with everyone. I'll be sblocking combat info so it doesn't get in the way, as with specific info for people when it isn't to everyone(Knowledge checks, Spot, etc). If there's something you want to ask that you don't want to alert the other players to, I'd defniitely spoiler it, though I know some people that do that with all OOC info.

The only thing I'd say to make sure of is you clearly mark anything that is OOC.


----------



## possum (Jun 23, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Isschar looks at Varren skeptically, "Visual enhancements? They don't seem to help them hit anything though..."




That's the character shields...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 23, 2007)

possum said:
			
		

> That's the character shields...




It's still true though isn't it?


----------



## possum (Jun 23, 2007)

Sadly, it is.  The 501st must have gotten some mud in the cloning pool by those 19 years...


----------



## Elephant (Jun 23, 2007)

The way I see it, we have three options:

1.  Wait for nightfall.  If we don't keep moving, we'll probably get arrested by an Imperial patrol.  OTOH, walking all day will greatly tire us out.
2.  Walk into the city, hoping we can bluff our way past the stormtroopers at the perimeter.  I'm not sure what we could tell them, though.  If we pose as merchants, why don't we have any merchandise?  If we pose as bounty hunters, why are we in Bestine - and who are we looking for?  We could maybe pose as hunters, but our lack of a speeder - and hunting blasters - casts doubt on that story.  Maybe we could claim we were attacked by Tusken Raiders, or maybe we could claim that our speeder broke down, and this was the nearest settlement.
3.  Bypass Bestine and head for Arnthout (but we're not well-equipped for that long a walk in the desert).


----------



## possum (Jun 23, 2007)

Elephant said:
			
		

> The way I see it, we have three options:
> 
> 1.  Wait for nightfall.  If we don't keep moving, we'll probably get arrested by an Imperial patrol.  OTOH, walking all day will greatly tire us out.
> 2.  Walk into the city, hoping we can bluff our way past the stormtroopers at the perimeter.  I'm not sure what we could tell them, though.  If we pose as merchants, why don't we have any merchandise?  If we pose as bounty hunters, why are we in Bestine - and who are we looking for?  We could maybe pose as hunters, but our lack of a speeder - and hunting blasters - casts doubt on that story.  Maybe we could claim we were attacked by Tusken Raiders, or maybe we could claim that our speeder broke down, and this was the nearest settlement.
> 3.  Bypass Bestine and head for Arnthout (but we're not well-equipped for that long a walk in the desert).




Our group is, what, 3/4 aliens?  #2 can't be completely viable.  Human High Culture being as it is.  #3's just as suicidal.


----------



## Elephant (Jun 23, 2007)

Option 4, sit tight and wait for them to arrest us 

I'm not worried about the ratio of humans to aliens...planets like Tatooine tend to have a lot of aliens running around, if the movies are any indication.

Plus, the human-supremacist Empire works more along the lines of "aliens have a nonprivileged status" than "Shoot the aliens on sight." - again, based on the movies.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 8, 2007)

Elephant said:
			
		

> Option 4, sit tight and wait for them to arrest us
> 
> I'm not worried about the ratio of humans to aliens...planets like Tatooine tend to have a lot of aliens running around, if the movies are any indication.
> 
> Plus, the human-supremacist Empire works more along the lines of "aliens have a nonprivileged status" than "Shoot the aliens on sight." - again, based on the movies.



 Not only that, but with the Hutts on Tatooine, the Empire can only be so anti-humaonid without getting on the wrong side of powerful enemies. Hooray for complicated political situations.

On another note, any sign of Fenris lately?


----------



## Fenris (Jul 9, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Not only that, but with the Hutts on Tatooine, the Empire can only be so anti-humaonid without getting on the wrong side of powerful enemies. Hooray for complicated political situations.
> 
> On another note, any sign of Fenris lately?




Yeap!

Sorry, life has been hectic as we squeeze in summer fun. I have been keeping up in the thread and should be more regular starting this week.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 9, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Yeap!
> 
> Sorry, life has been hectic as we squeeze in summer fun. I have been keeping up in the thread and should be more regular starting this week.



 Its all good, just wanted to make sure. 

I just don't really want to have to NPC the characters if I don't have to, so will just kind of gloss over them if things need to keep going. Though I do hate having to do that in combat.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 24, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Its all good, just wanted to make sure.
> 
> I just don't really want to have to NPC the characters if I don't have to, so will just kind of gloss over them if things need to keep going. Though I do hate having to do that in combat.




Ankh,
I hate to do this, but I must drop this game. RL has risen up and decided that I need to be crushed. I am just not finding time to get on line for all my PbP commitments. This was a great game, and I enjoyed just reading your posts. I will miss this opportunity, but at least my character wasn't too involved yet. My apologies again.

Fenris


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 24, 2007)

The question of ranks has come up...will post things here instead.

Ranks for the Rebel Alliance are...interesting to try to compile. Its ugly, as they aren't at all well defined for the Rebellion Era. So, what I've always done is a bit of a cheat. I use the Imperial Rank Structure for the Rebel Alliance, simply cutting out the higher, Governing ranks like the Moffs and such.

So, we'll use a website I'll link at the bottom as our list of ranks, with the middle group, Army, as the structure. Though it should be said that the Alliance is fairly loose with ranks compared to the Empire, especially around this time period as the multiple groups are still forming into one united Alliance rather than several different rebel cells.

http://www.theforce.net/swtc/order.html

However, in light of this, I've made a mistake of my own by listing the Rebel Commander as...well, Commander, which is a Navy rank. She could easily just be called "Commander", but since I specifically mentioned it was her rank, oops. So bumping that over, she's actually a Lt. Colonel, though she's usually called Commander.

There. Saved myself.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 24, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Ankh,
> I hate to do this, but I must drop this game. RL has risen up and decided that I need to be crushed. I am just not finding time to get on line for all my PbP commitments. This was a great game, and I enjoyed just reading your posts. I will miss this opportunity, but at least my character wasn't too involved yet. My apologies again.
> 
> Fenris



 Sorry to hear that, Fenris, but its all good. Life can do that. 

Thanks for posting about it rather than just disappearing on us, though. And if you do get time, feel free to poke your head in here and I can find a way to work you back in if its possible.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 24, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that, Fenris, but its all good. Life can do that.
> 
> Thanks for posting about it rather than just disappearing on us, though. And if you do get time, feel free to poke your head in here and I can find a way to work you back in if its possible.





I appreciate that Ankh. Things may get better in September, but I can't ask you to hold off that long. I'll make a pont to poke my head back in when I can. Thanks.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Well if there is a slot opening, I am more than interested in applying.   Quite eager to try out saga but happy enough with d20 past edition too...   Besides what is more appropriate then  a Fenris filling in for Fenris...  Just think of the symetry. lol.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 24, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> Well if there is a slot opening, I am more than interested in applying.   Quite eager to try out saga but happy enough with d20 past edition too...   Besides what is more appropriate then  a Fenris filling in for Fenris...  Just think of the symetry. lol.




I second such a notion. Every game needs a Fenris or 2!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 24, 2007)

....  What... the...


----------



## Rhun (Jul 24, 2007)

So yeah, as far as ranks go...I have no idea for Cyd. I don't want to step on the Major's toes, but I'll assume Karr needs an X.O. and Cyd could fit that bill. So...perhaps a Captain or Lieutenant, or maybe he could just be a Warrant Officer or grizzled Sergeant. A-MG, what do you think?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 24, 2007)

Honestly, I think its fine to just go with what you'd like to, Rhun. Ranks are just so fluid and less emphasized in the Rebellion(save for major combat, but even then...) that it shouldn't be a problem.

As for Fenris/Fenris2...should be said that you wouldn't get to try out Saga edition with us, since this game's sticking to d20.  Also, at this point at least, I'd prefer not to do anything with the group makeup if it can be avoided. If we end up losing people to drop our number below 4, though, I'll definitely recruit some more.


----------



## possum (Jul 24, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> I second such a notion. Every game needs a Fenris or 2!




And here I was thinking you two were socks of the same person...


----------



## Fenris2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> As for Fenris/Fenris2...should be said that you wouldn't get to try out Saga edition with us, since this game's sticking to d20.  Also, at this point at least, I'd prefer not to do anything with the group makeup if it can be avoided. If we end up losing people to drop our number below 4, though, I'll definitely recruit some more.




Awww.  Oh well, here I thought I had finally scored a solid SW game...  I do so wanna play SW, but all three games I joined are dead.. sigh...  Please add me to any alts list for any SW game your running, well if you do alts lists anyway of course. lol

@possum  

Nope, I am most definetly my own unique Fenris, and I can prove it.  Well, given we are on a forum maybe I can't actually come to think of it...  Ah well, just have to take my word for it then I guess.


----------



## Elephant (Jul 27, 2007)

Where should we go next?  I really have no clue - the only things I can think of are Bestine (only to get arrested and executed by the stormtroopers) or Mos Eisley (not promising if we're looking for Imperial contacts).

What does everyone else think?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 27, 2007)

While I leave the direction to you guys...I will add one thing.

At least you have a speeder now and don't have to walk around the whole planet.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 27, 2007)

Anchorhead?  Too small to attract many imperials, or criminals.  Of course we wouldn't blend in well there and none of us even know about it.  If not Bestine than Mos Eisley is definitelly the safest.  Which is to say, safer than a battalion of stormtroopers.  Maybe we can get some information, visit a cantina... Issachar can meet a nice Twi'Lek dancey girl who claims he saved her mother's life a few years ago and she set out to try to find him.  He can be like "What?  How very un Twi'Lek like." but he won't say that out loud.  Then he'll learn she's actually a slave of Bib Fortuna.  Then some Stormtroopers will come in looking for us and a firefight will start and Issachar will use it as an opportunity to help the slave dancer girls escape.  Well, that's what hapened the last time...


----------



## Elephant (Jul 29, 2007)

Anchorhead or Mos Eisley both sound okay.  Maybe we could pick up some information on disgrunted Imperial officials.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 31, 2007)

I'll go ahead and push it to one direction if you can narrow one down. Even if we only get  a direction from one person. I know its a lot of planet to cover and you guys aren't working with much info yet, but gotta start somewhere and I'd rather not drag you along by the nose if I can avoid it.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, Mos Eisley promises to be allot more interesting than Anchorhead.  So I say Mos Eisley.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2007)

Mos Eisley sounds fine.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 1, 2007)

Mos Eisley it is.

Next time I'll poke harder.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 1, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Mos Eisley it is.
> 
> Next time I'll poke harder.





If I hadn't been out of town, I would have just made a decision earlier.  Nothing worse than having to wait on players!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 1, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> If I hadn't been out of town, I would have just made a decision earlier.  Nothing worse than having to wait on players!



 Wait a second...when did I give you permission to go out of town?


----------



## Elephant (Aug 12, 2007)

Ankh, how would Karr go about using his 'resource access' class feature?  I'm assuming he has to contact someone in order to requisition stuff, but I'm not really sure how to start that in-game.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 13, 2007)

Elephant said:
			
		

> Ankh, how would Karr go about using his 'resource access' class feature?  I'm assuming he has to contact someone in order to requisition stuff, but I'm not really sure how to start that in-game.



 I would say that Karr would be able to contact someone he knows, or that would know him even vaguely. That could be a bit difficult on Tatooine, so I'd be willing to go as far as saying that his Rebel background could allow for that kind of pull with anyone that might be sympathetic to the cause(i.e. not just the Rebels themselves).

However, since its a bit of an out of the way place where you're currently in, I'd actually go as far to say you'd need to do a little info gathering to find such a person.


----------



## Elephant (Aug 14, 2007)

Lately, people have been posting their character's inner thoughts along with their dialogue in the main thread.  This makes it harder for me to react appropriately in-character; Karr isn't supposed to be a mind-reader.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 14, 2007)

Hm...anyone care to venture a guess at how I managed to type 'dage' instead of 'dark' in my last post late last night?

I'm still working that out and can't figure out just how I manage to mangle a word that badly.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 14, 2007)

Elephant said:
			
		

> Lately, people have been posting their character's inner thoughts along with their dialogue in the main thread.  This makes it harder for me to react appropriately in-character; Karr isn't supposed to be a mind-reader.




Maybe so, but the GM is.    Just don't react on that knowledge.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 14, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Maybe so, but the GM is.




_OooooooOOOoooOOoooooohhh..._


----------



## Elephant (Aug 14, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Maybe so, but the GM is.    Just don't react on that knowledge.




Could you do my poor befuddled head a favor and sblock it?  Pretty please with a cherry on top? 

Also, is anyone else a bit weirded out at the way Kyra *knew* we'd been in a firefight?  I mean, it's not like we got blasted up, so I was surprised when she led off with that snippet.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 14, 2007)

Me too.  I figured everyone here is sandy and sweaty.  We better set our blasters set to stun just in case.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Me too.  I figured everyone here is sandy and sweaty.  We better set our blasters set to stun just in case.




Does Cyd's guns even have a stun setting? 

(Actually, that is the only reason he has the Diplomat's Blaster...his main gun doesn't!)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 18, 2007)

Was brought up in an sblock but wanted to mention a couple things here for everyone.

First, when it comes to some species appearances, namely Bothans, I'm basically assuming the default is what you see in the Revised Core book. Some species just have so many interpretations over the years it makes me have a headache, and Bothans are the worst, with the Revised book giving a nice mix of all of them into a kind of neutral image.

And second...feel free to read the other sblocks as long as you don't act on them. I know they're tempting.


----------



## possum (Aug 18, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Was brought up in an sblock but wanted to mention a couple things here for everyone.
> 
> First, when it comes to some species appearances, namely Bothans, I'm basically assuming the default is what you see in the Revised Core book. Some species just have so many interpretations over the years it makes me have a headache, and Bothans are the worst, with the Revised book giving a nice mix of all of them into a kind of neutral image.
> 
> And second...feel free to read the other sblocks as long as you don't act on them. I know they're tempting.




That's also been the relative current image of Bothans right now, as evidenced by the "recently" released New Essential Guide of Alien Species


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2007)

Hopefully my feigned stupidity will cause them to reveal something to satiate my curiousity, but if not, oh well, it's not like I want to get involved in their problems.

And if nothing else I'm at least causing a slight spectacle that's maybe keep eyes of my team mates that are actually doing something important..


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 19, 2007)

Lol, when exactly did her name become apparent?  Does she have a nametag?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 19, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Lol, when exactly did her name become apparent?  Does she have a nametag?



 The female Bothan said it.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 19, 2007)

What?  Oh.  I'm not sure what to do right now, so mostly I'm just chatting them up and waiting to see if they reveal anything.  That, and hopefully keeping eyes off my more discreet allies.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 21, 2007)

So, I guess I better wait for Karr to act before I do anything.  I wonder who's about to die.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 24, 2007)

Elephant, he wants you to kill him.  Beating him senseless won't help anything.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2007)

Cyd's upstairs and can't help you...you guys are on your own! Way to start a barroom brawl! WOOT!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 24, 2007)

Are we in combat?  I don't know whether or not I should wait to respond.  In either case I want to wait until I get a response from Ankh about the Rodian.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 24, 2007)

Since talking is a free action...unless Issa actively jumps in to do anything, I'll keep off of the initiative thing for him. Same goes for any others in the group that can see. Won't roll initiative for you until you actively try to get involved. Talking is fine, though.

Oh! And about the Martial Arts thing for the Rodian...time to go behind the curtain, as it were, so I can babble slightly. Most of the NPCs you guys have run into so far are just premade stats. Makes it easier. Though I've written up specific peoples here and there, most are just things I've already got written down either out of the books or from older games for generic purposes.

I almost missed that this guy had Martial Arts, too.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 24, 2007)

Ok, but what about the Rodian?  Can a get a basic description of him and how he seems to be reacting to being pinned to the ground and punched by Karr?


----------



## Elephant (Aug 24, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Since talking is a free action...unless Issa actively jumps in to do anything, I'll keep off of the initiative thing for him. Same goes for any others in the group that can see. Won't roll initiative for you until you actively try to get involved. Talking is fine, though.
> 
> Oh! And about the Martial Arts thing for the Rodian...time to go behind the curtain, as it were, so I can babble slightly. Most of the NPCs you guys have run into so far are just premade stats. Makes it easier. Though I've written up specific peoples here and there, most are just things I've already got written down either out of the books or from older games for generic purposes.
> 
> I almost missed that this guy had Martial Arts, too.




Curses - I was hoping you'd goofed and given him an attack of opportunity when he didn't deserve one 

That punch REALLY HURT!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 24, 2007)

Elephant said:
			
		

> Curses - I was hoping you'd goofed and given him an attack of opportunity when he didn't deserve one
> 
> That punch REALLY HURT!



 While I have goofed before and will definitely goof again sometime...sadly, this one was not one of them.

What a time for a Rodian to get a good crit. Maybe I should have warned that I'm using a set of black dice that, ever since I got them with the SWd20 Adventure Box that came out when the game first released, are lethal. These dice have a way of rolling high at important moments...sometimes good for PCs and sometimes for the NPCs.

Oh, and the Rodian is pretty much held down, his weapon not out as Karr got to him fast(a fact I definitely goofed in not mentioning...) and struggling to get up while yelling in his native language. Despite the good punch, Karr's managed to hold him pretty well.


----------



## Elephant (Aug 24, 2007)

Heh.  I may have underestimated this Rodian fellow.

I really was hoping for a conversation instead of a brawl, but hey, c'est la vie.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 24, 2007)

Elephant said:
			
		

> Heh.  I may have underestimated this Rodian fellow.
> 
> I really was hoping for a conversation instead of a brawl, but hey, c'est la vie.



 Methinks you underestimated my ability to roll a natural 20 at an annoying time more than the Rodian, himself...well, that and his somewhat-odd Feat choice.


----------



## Elephant (Aug 25, 2007)

AMG, would you mind listing the active characters in your post in the character thread (http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3585063 for convenience)?  It would help me in the future to avoid mentioning ex-PCs like Dvarik


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 26, 2007)

Elephant said:
			
		

> AMG, would you mind listing the active characters in your post in the character thread (http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3585063 for convenience)?  It would help me in the future to avoid mentioning ex-PCs like Dvarik



 I can do that. 

If there's any other little(or big) things like that I can do to make things easier for you guys, please...let me know and I'll blame the lack of it on something creative.


----------



## Elephant (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for the listing 

As for the Rodian struggle...

Ahem.  I wanted to use the "damage your opponent" option of the grapple rules, i.e. take -4 on my grapple check in order to do damage as though I made an unarmed strike (page 170)- not attack the guy with a normal attack (page 171).

Sorry if I didn't make that clear!

Edit:  OMFG.  I totally misread the situation with the Rodian and the Coruscanti.  I thought he was telling the _Rodian_ to shoot _me_.  After rereading the relevant posts, I get the impression I was "supposed" to shoot the Rodian to earn some cash - if I'd been thinking that way when I first read the post, I'd have reacted in a very different way!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 26, 2007)

That's what I was trying to tell you! 

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3726051&postcount=153


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 26, 2007)

You misread a little, I misread a little. If it means anything, the Rodian was going to give in either way...you got him down good even after taking a punch.

And yeah...Coruscanti asking you to kill the Rodian. Sorry if that wasn't too clear...but it DOES make things more interesting this way.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, so Elephant, feel free to make an IC post any time.  Issachar would really like to know what's going on.


----------



## Elephant (Aug 26, 2007)

Awright, I'll run with the misunderstanding.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 26, 2007)

Elephant said:
			
		

> Awright, I'll run with the misunderstanding.



 Well, its not a COMPLETE misunderstanding.

The Rodian was pulling a blaster, or starting to. He very well could have been ready to shoot at you.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 30, 2007)

Just as a heads up...

For the next week or so, I may be a bit slow to post. Please bear with me here, as life is picking up so there's a lot going on. I'll do my best to keep up, though.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 30, 2007)

Famous last words...   But I'll try to remember not to nag you too much.


----------



## Concerto (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm not in this, but I must say as a new comer to these forums that I enjoyed reading the adventure so far. Enough so that I am buying the new saga core rule book. Anyways, good luck to all of you and you adventures, I will be sure to read them ((If you don't mind, that is.))


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't mind at all, though frankly, I don't think Issachar is doing anything interesting, just chatting up the band to pass time really.

I've been wondering about the saga rules and whether or not it's worth puchasing the book given that I haven't once used the last version outside of PbP games.  It's just real hard to find a group around here(where I live that is).  Even for D&D.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 8, 2007)

Lol, AMG, I just figured out what your name is from.

http://www.abandonia.com/games/878/Discworld.htm

Presumably it's from the books the game is based on, but I figured you'd be interested in this with your screen name and all.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 10, 2007)

Concerto said:
			
		

> I'm not in this, but I must say as a new comer to these forums that I enjoyed reading the adventure so far. Enough so that I am buying the new saga core rule book. Anyways, good luck to all of you and you adventures, I will be sure to read them ((If you don't mind, that is.))



 Read on! Glad you're enjoying it.

Course, now you've opened me to the need to pimp my story hour at you. Its Star Wars goodness and you might like it. 

As for the Saga rules, they're good. I like them a great deal, but at the same time, its missing things I love about the Revised rules. I enjoy the Force Adept class a lot, and how skills work...and I miss the Craft skill in the Saga rules. It works for some things, but I just enjoy the Revised rules so much as it is that I see myself playing both versions rather than one over the other.

Aaaaand, yep, Dire Lemming, that's my namesake.  Pratchett is a god among men. Been reading the book for years and it was a good name that wasn't already taken. Oh! And that game is a GREAT one. Played it not too long ago, actually. So much fun.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 10, 2007)

Alright, I'm ready to move on.  Can't think of anything else to do.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry for the long silence, guys, had SWORN I'd posted here...apparently I'm more crazy than I thought.

Sadly, and probably not too anyone's surprise at this point, I just can't keep this going. Between real life kicking in hard and other obligations dragging me around I just can't push it along anymore. Really sorry, guys, as I was loving this.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 25, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Sorry for the long silence, guys, had SWORN I'd posted here...apparently I'm more crazy than I thought.
> 
> Sadly, and probably not too anyone's surprise at this point, I just can't keep this going. Between real life kicking in hard and other obligations dragging me around I just can't push it along anymore. Really sorry, guys, as I was loving this.





Thanks for giving it a shot, AMG! Hope you get a handle on things in real life!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 25, 2007)

:\  Sorry to hear that...  Well thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Elephant (Oct 26, 2007)

It was fun while it lasted


----------

